# Nach dem Booten kurz Bluescreen



## kuhlmaehn (29. Januar 2007)

Hi!
Ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich habe gestern Abend dummerweise meinen Laptop mit Windows XP Prof einfach per Ausknopf beendet und nun kommt immer beim Booten kurz nach dem XP Logo für einen moment ein Bluescreen und der Laptop startet neu.
Nun habe ich gegoogled und bin dabei mehrmals auf das selbe Problem gestoßen und es wurde dort immer mit chkdsk bzw. chkdsk /r in der reperationskonsole gelöst.
Das ändert bei mir jedoch gar nichts.
Dann habe ich schon einmal Windows drüberinstalliert bzw. diesen Reparier-/installiermodus gemacht.
Dort hängt sich der Laptop nach einer Weile immer auf.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und das nichts an der Festplatte kaputt ist.


----------



## octo124 (29. Januar 2007)

" Dann habe ich schon einmal Windows drüberinstalliert bzw. diesen Reparier-/installiermodus gemacht.
Dort hängt sich der Laptop nach einer Weile immer auf."
Also läuft nix mehr oder wie sollen wir das verstehn? - wo genau bleibt er hängen, was ist am Desktop zuletzt zu sehn?

Ob die HD nen Hieb bekommenhat, in dem du per Ausschalten einen grad laufenden Schreibprozess abwürgtest, kann nur eine Komplettanalyse mit dem genau zur Platte passenden Diagnosetool  ergeben.
Wie das Prog heisst erfährst du beim HD-Hersteller inkl. der Anleitung zur Anwendung. Die geläufigsten sind auf einer bootbaren UltimateBootCD drauf, falls du kein Floppy-LW hast:
http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?id=2287

Im günstigsten Fall wird dass in der Standardinstallation mit einem innerhaqlb von 10 sec. stopbaren chkdsk honoriert.
Ist mit der HD alles i.O., starte mit der XP-CD, zur Wiederherstellungskonsole durchhangeln, erst fixmbr, dann fixboot und bei Bedarf bootcfg /rebuild abarbeiten (die boot.ini muss dann hinterher evt. manuell korrigiert werden = 2 Auswahl-BS möglich)
Das Ausführen von chkdsk kann (muss nicht) im jetzigem Stadium zu Datenverlust führen.

Weitere Verfahrenweise richtet sich nach der Wertigkeit der vorhandenen Daten = soll da was gerettet werden ist Vorsicht angesagt! - im Klartext bis zur Klärung keine Schreibzugriffe.
Deine Reperaturinstallation ging möglicherweise nach hinten los, weil die Version der XP-CD nicht auf dem Updatestand deines Notebooks war.
Ob noch der Start per abgesicherten Modus funktioniert (F8), testen: komplett durchstarten lassen, PC ordnungsgemäss runterfahren, normaler Neustart.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (29. Januar 2007)

Danke erstmal und sorry das ich noch Informationen vergessen hatte..

Also der Dektop ist nicht mehr zu sehn sondern nach dem XP logo erscheint der Bluescreen.
Der abgesicherten Modus funktioniert ebenso nicht.
Nach dem ausführen von chkdsk /r gestern blieb der oder ein neuer bluescreen länger stehen und es stand einmal der Stopfehler c0000221 und was mit der rpcrt4.dll da.
Nun habe ich eben diesen link gefunden:
http://www.win-tipps-tweaks.de/cms/...-c0000221-status_image_checksum_mismatch.html

Hilft es vielleicht schon wenn ich die Datei rpcrt4.dll durch eine funktionierende ersetze?

Naja ich werd mir auch jeden Fall mal die UltimateBootCd runterladen obwohl ich jetzt etwas verunsichert bin da in der Tat die Daten nicht verloren gehen dürfen.

Vielen Dank aber schonmal =)


----------



## octo124 (29. Januar 2007)

Nach dem Logo wird die Registry eingelesen und verarbeitet = dort ist was krumm.

Deiner erfolglosen Reperaturinstallation fehlt ein Fax-Treiber (Annahme nach Nennung der dll, da der Name des Läppi fehlt um sicher zu gehn), werden in der Regel nach dem normalen Setup per Hardwaremanager angefordert.
Dann folgt, dass in der Registry diese Einträge fehlen bzw. sind defekt : http://www.wintotal.de/Tipps/tipp1258.html

Also viel kannst du ja nicht kaputtmachen. Ist die UBCD gebrannt, kannst du per NTFS-fähigen Dateibrowsern kontrollieren, ob erstmal deine Daten noch vorhanden sind.
Mit dem Necromancer kannst du die dll (muss vorher auf eine CD o. per UltraISO als Zusatzdatei in das Image der UBCD eingebunden) ersetzen.
Nun probieren ob es klappte.
Zuvor das in der ersten Antwort vorausgesetzt ist erledigt. Danach poste mal das Ergebnis vor weiteren Massnahmen.

@all - wer hat Erfahrungen, von "aussen" die Registry mit diesen Regeintrag zu ergänzen?
http://www.wintotal.de/Tipps/tipp1258.html


----------



## kuhlmaehn (29. Januar 2007)

hab eben das hier gefunden:
http://winfaq.de/faq_html/Content/tip0207.htm

Der Laptop ist von Fujitsu Siemens.

Also kann ich in der Reperationskonsole mit dem Tip oben erstmal den Schlüssel in die Registry eintragen?
Viel kaputtgehn kann ja dabei wirklich nicht.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo!



kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:


> hab eben das hier gefunden:
> http://winfaq.de/faq_html/Content/tip0207.htm


Der Link bezieht sich auf Windows 9x.
Das ist eine völlig andere Registrierungsdatenbank als wie bei XP.

So lange Du nicht zumindest im abgesicherten Modus kommst, sehe ich keine Chance.
Um die Datenbank von extern bearbeiten zu können, müsstest Du:
1. die Datenbank irgendwie auf einen anderen PC bekommen..... auf Diskette passt sie nicht..... und mir währe es nicht bekannt dass man auf der Wiederherstellungskonsole auf z.b. einen USB Stick zugreifen könnte.
2. einen Registrierungseditor haben, der auch eine externe Datenbank bearbeiten kann.

Wenn Du zumindest bis zum Login kommen würdest, könnte man die Datenbank per Remote bearbeiten.

Es würde noch die "harte Keule" geben..... nur wird dann die Datenbank durch die bei der Installation angelegten Sicherungskopie ersetzt.
Dass heisst dass alle Treiber, Einstellungen, Programme usw., welche nach der Installation geändert wurden, verloren sind.
Du kannst also lediglich noch Deine Daten retten..... dazu kannst Du dann aber auch gleich eine Linux LiveCD nehmen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## kuhlmaehn (29. Januar 2007)

Mh ich wollte jetzt erstmal alles sichern bevor ich weiter rumfusche und weder mit Bart PE noch mit Free Dos konnte ich die Festplatte C: oder D:, welche es auf jeden Fall geben sollte, ansteuern bzw. überhaupt finden.
Was hat das denn zu sagen?
Vielleicht hätte ich gleich ultimateBootCd nehmen sollen aber die andern hatte ich hier noch rumfliegen. ^^
Wird es denn mit der klappen oder hab ich ein Problem?


----------



## octo124 (30. Januar 2007)

Warum sagte ich oben mach das mit fixmbr ? - deine Ausssage "konnte ich die Festplatte C: oder D überhaupt nicht finden" ist doch ein eindeutiger Hinweis, dass du die Partititionstabelle demoliert hast - und fixmbr stellt diese wieder her (aber nur auf der Systemplatte = da wo LW C ist). Für weitere zusätzlich eingebaute HDs wird Testdisk benötigt.

Kommst du beim Booten per XP-CD in der Setuproutine ( sieht so aus: 
http://www.chip-link/setup.html )
gar nicht bis zur Wiederherstellungskonsole, so ist zuerst dein RAM per Memtest zu prüfen - jeden Riegel einzeln (ist auf der UBCD).

Als nächstes kommt dann eine Komplettanalyse der HD mit dem genau passenden Diagnosetool (Plattendaten mit AIDA16 - auf der UBCD - auslesen und dann beim Hersteller schaun nach Toolname + Anleitung. Die geläufigsten sind auf der UBCD drauf.

Ist der RAM  und HD i.O. und du kommst immer noch nicht zur WK, dann starte Testdisk (UBCD) und scanne erstmal nur die HD + poste den Screen. Anleitung hier:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110869

Ansonsten Platte ausbauen, per Adapter als Slave in einen PC einbaun und dann mittels eines auf der Master installiertem Datenrettungsprogs (gleiche Link ganz unten - tip Stellar Phoenix antesten) deine Daten sichern.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (31. Januar 2007)

Mh nein die partitionen sind nicht zerstört da sie unter der Xp Repairconsole die ich von der CD starten kann noch vorhanden sind.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (1. Februar 2007)

Hi!
Ich wollt nur bescheid sagen, dass ich jetzt einfach auf der D partition nochmal Xp installiert und von dort dann alles auf eine USB Platte gesichert habe.
Jetzt muss ich halt C und D neu Formatieren aber das macht ja nichts.

Trotzdem danke für all eure Tips =)


----------

